# Long term use of senna (child)



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi ladies,
DS has been on movicol and senna (Senokot) for his encopresis for some time now, we stopped the movicol about 3 months ago and the senna alone seems to be doing the trick, mostly - 5ml every evening before bed - and at the moment if we miss a dose, we notice it a couple of days later   

My question is, are there any long term effects from taking senna continually for a long period?  
The clinic are suggesting  that soon, in a couple of months, we start to cut down to alternate nights, I'm scared to!  We only see them every few months (next visit July) and they very much leave dosing decisions up to us, now we know what we're doing.    He's been doing so well and I really think it has improved his confidence no end to be problem-free, particularly at school.  I know one day he will have to be weaned off, once his muscle tone and sensation are improved, of course, but was wondering if there are any reasons why he shouldn't stay on it medium term?  
thanks   
Claire x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Claire,


Glad to hear that things have improved with M recently. A huge relief to all I'm sure   


Usual advice with senna is to start reducing dose once bowel habit becomes regular again. In the long term it can cause diarrhoea and electrolyte imbalance if continued once bowel has regulated, can cause symptoms simiar to IBS. Sounds like this isn't an issue just now though. The other issue is that it decreases sensitivity of the intestinal lining so can need larger doses to get same effect and then the bowel no longer responds to normal stimuli.


Unless M is showing side effects I wouldn't think it a problem to continue for now if you want to.


Maz x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Maz, very useful to know.
You know what it's like when DH takes them for the clinic appointment, you come out with only scant details


----------

